# Why is There Not a Thread Already--Resident Evil 6!



## SenorDingDong (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone else fucking stoked for this release? 


I am going to grab the anthology--being new to PS3, having all six games for a damn good price (including my $10 off code that will be coming with Borderlands 2) and play through all six games for nostalgic value.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 4, 2012)

Dude, yes. I can't wait for actual zombies again.

EDIT: Did not know about the Anthology Edition (or Archives Edition for us xbox users) and this is gonna be fucking awesome. RE 4 HD FTW.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 4, 2012)

I know--I can't wait. I am looking forward to RE4 HD as well 


It doesn't hurt to have the three games that gave me nightmares as a child included in the pack as well


----------



## MFB (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm fairly certain we had a big RE thread somewhere around here? Regardless, 4 is fantastic, 5 is fun albeit short, and 6 will hopefully be just as good as the previous two were. I never played 1-3


----------



## Pav (Sep 5, 2012)

The first 3 REs were all truly terrifying growing up. I've been a fan ever since, regardless of how much sleep I lost because of them. 4 stole countless hours of my life and 5 had some great gameplay, despite the less-than-scary atmosphere. I'll be all over this game when it releases. Hell, I may just have to dive into the demo now!


----------



## beneharris (Sep 5, 2012)

oh crap i had no idea about the anthology. I'm in for just that alone.  Thanks for posting this, I had no idea!


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm excited as hell for this. I love the Resident Evil series, as twisted and sort of dumb as the metastory has become. I need to get my gaming stuff back, there's way too much going in the world of video games that I'm missing right now.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 5, 2012)

beneharris said:


> oh crap i had no idea about the anthology. I'm in for just that alone.  Thanks for posting this, I had no idea!



No problem man 




@ MFB: You should definitely play the first three. Despite their poo graphics, they are great games, and have ridiculous "holy shit" jump-from-fright value at times. That, and RE 1 is ridiculously hard, and enormous, for a PS1 title.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 5, 2012)

I loved 2 as a kid, but for some reason never got into it after that.

Played 4 for a night at a friends place on the Wii which was pretty cool, but ridiculously hard


----------



## MFB (Sep 5, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> No problem man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if Sony owns the rights to the first ones or not, but if they don't I'll check to see if the Anthology will be coming/is out on 360 as well.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 5, 2012)

MFB said:


> I'm not sure if Sony owns the rights to the first ones or not, but if they don't I'll check to see if the Anthology will be coming/is out on 360 as well.



It isn't--at least, archives does not include them. It has Resident Evil Degeneration (DVD feature film), Resident Evil 4 HD, Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition and Resident Evil CODE: Veronica X HD.


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 6, 2012)

As cool as the anthology idea is, I have no desire to revisit any of the games included besides RE4 HD and I still have my gamecube version that works just fine.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 6, 2012)

360 users are getting absolutely shafted on the deal 



> Here are the games included for both systems.
> *RESIDENT EVIL 6 ANTHOLOGY* *(PS3)*
> Resident Evil 6
> Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition
> ...


http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...ology-editions-to-include-past-re-titles.aspx


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 6, 2012)

MFB said:


> I never played 1-3


 

What?! Did you skip ages 6-9? Nah, I'm just kiddin', man. 

But, they're good games. If you enjoy screaming "OH, SHIT!", and extremely creepy music(Oh, god. RE 2 had the creepiest score of any game imo) then play 'em, brah.  


PS Did the RE series help anyone else become a more organized person as it did with me? My attache cases were always perfectly organized and had to be reorganized as new items were obtained. haha Especially in RE4.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 6, 2012)

beneharris said:


> 360 users are getting absolutely shafted on the deal
> 
> 
> Resident Evil 6 Anthology Editions To Include Past RE Titles - News - www.GameInformer.com


 

Uggh, I know. This kinda blows. I want Anthology for xbox. I guess it's because Capcom pretty much only released RE titles on Sony consoles until 4. It's basically them saying "These were our main n*ggas from back in the day, word up."


----------



## Fiction (Sep 6, 2012)

I think diablo 2 attributes to my organizational skills


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 6, 2012)

I've never played it, but I've heard the same from people who have. I'm am definitely up there with one of the most anal RE item organizers though. haha I constantly rearranged to make it perfect. lol

This would bother me







While this looks a little more me


----------



## petereanima (Sep 6, 2012)

Holy crap, I didnt know about the Anthology edition....SO GOING TO GET THIS!! 

STARS!


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck the Anthology on 360, I'll just snag it for my PS3 then since they're screwing us out of the 3 games I wanted it for and charging the same cost (I imagine)

Guess that means I'll just have to suck up having RE6 on PS3 as well, but whatever, maybe I'll just trade it for a copy on 360


----------



## Mexi (Sep 6, 2012)

iffy controls and constant reminders of whether or not I wanted to pick up a CLEARLY CRUCIAL item throughout the games sorta turned me off the early games, though I do recall playing the 2nd one quite a bit.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 11, 2012)

heck i want the anthology just for RE4, i never did get to play that one, but i imagine the mechanics are roughly the same as RE5

DEFINITELY looking forward to getting my mitts on RE6, looks like those late nights of 4 am gamage shall return


----------



## Phlegethon (Sep 12, 2012)

RE6 looks promising, would like to see if capcom takes concepts from the RE's zero through three and applies them to six. There was nothing wrong with four and five, they just don't have the fear/scare factors that were prevalent in the originals. I really enjoyed some of the older concepts like inventory management with only six slots, the ammunition/healing item starvation, and having to make choices which sometimes involved picking the one that had the least amount of suck (vs. the one that was the best)

RE revelations did a reasonable job of combining quite a bit of the completely different elements of the different RE games in the series, and would like to see six expand on that with more of the bullet sweating choices that you had to make in RE0 to RE3. RE revelations could've ventured a little more into the survival side of things with a little more ammunition starvation, more resilient infected, and the harsh inventory management from the first three RE's ... but revelations was still hitting it out of the park though. 

one of the things I enjoyed the most was having the two screens on my 3DS being used well. having the top screen with no HUD elements and using the amount of blood splatter onscreen to show you how you were doing healthwise has to be the best way RE has chosen to handle the health bar in any RE game. I though the slow loss of colour and addition of blood as damage increased was very itting


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 13, 2012)

Previous thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/184595-resident-evil-6-trailer-3.html


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 18, 2012)

Demo for Resident Evil 6 came out today for Xbox Live and PSN


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 30, 2012)

Two more days and my pre order comes in


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if the earlier titles will be remastered like Ico and SOTC? Either way, I can't wait to fire rockets at the Tyrant again.


----------



## metalstrike (Sep 30, 2012)

danger5oh said:


> Does anyone know if the earlier titles will be remastered like Ico and SOTC? Either way, I can't wait to fire rockets at the Tyrant again.



Unfortunatley no.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll probably be picking it up too 
As a kid I couldn't do resident evil. scared me a lot.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 1, 2012)

Def wanna ge this but i think i'll wait for it to come down in price, i've beena stingey gamer of late, Halo 4 on the other hand will get my money opening


----------



## sakeido (Oct 1, 2012)

they said anything about changing the control scheme? I always hated that survival horror steering your character like they are a tank thing.. and it got totally out of control with RE5. run and gun style game with plodding terrible controls. hate the controls, always have, have never played a RE game because of it. I think I got about a quarter of the way through RE4 and that was the furthest I ever made it in one


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 1, 2012)

Very much the same controls, but you can do things like drop to the ground, and roll. It's formatted somewhat like Gears of War (the running, leaning against walls, hiding behind walls). There's a free RE 6 demo if you want to try it out.

Picking up my copy in a couple minutes


----------



## danger5oh (Oct 1, 2012)

I still have to wait another 6 hours to pick up my copy...


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 2, 2012)

Just had to wait an hour and 30 minutes for it haha, was not expecting that long of a line. Now, it's time to kill some zombies


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn, you guys are lucky--mine won't be here until this afternoon.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 3, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to play it until today--it arrived close to nine last night.
I'm currently playing Leon's story.

The controls are the obvious problem--like all RE games, they're a bit clunky. Also the head shot mechanic still sucks.

My only other problem with the game is that at times things turn in to a clusterfuck. It seems like they wanted to take a page out of Left 4 Dead's book, but without making the zombies so easy to kill--thus making combat frustrating, especially at times when you get overwhelmed by various zombies, including the fat ones that take dozens of shots to kill, in a tiny ass space where you can't move to avoid getting the tar beaten out of you. 

Other than those issues, I'm actually really enjoying the game thus far


----------



## no_dice (Oct 3, 2012)

My co-op buddy and I were really excited for it because we had a blast with 5, but after hearing so many complaints from people, we decided not to gamble with the 60 bucks and get Borderlands 2 instead. I'll probably still pick it up when it gets a little cheaper.


----------



## Necris (Oct 4, 2012)

Gore Alert: Human Butcher Shop Opens In London - DesignTAXI.com Well, even if it turns out that the game sucks, the marketing campaign was pretty cool.

I don't have a console to play it on, so I haven't bought, much less played the game.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 7, 2012)

Finished Leon's campaign today, and all I can say is--most disappointing gaming experience of my life. 

The game had its good points, but it was more frustrating than anything else. You feel as if you are interrupting a movie during the short spans of time you aren't stuck watching cut scenes or doing those godawful quick-time scenes, and the boss battles are, for the most part, pointless, as you cannot actually kill the boss--you are just expected to waist enough ammo to trigger yet another cut scene. 

More than anything, I just feel wronged. This was not a RE game--it was a terrible bucket full of cliches and poor action game bits and pieces.


----------



## Necris (Oct 7, 2012)

Well the whole Resident Evil series is a bucket full of cliches.  But I'll take my old cliches (zombies, large bugs, mansions, one specific tool which you can't complete the game without , etc.) over the new ones.


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2012)

If that's one of the campaigns then I guess I'll hold off until the price drops even though this wasn't much of a priority to begin with  Looks like Halo 4 and probably ACIII will be my big Winter game purchases.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 7, 2012)

Necris said:


> Well the whole Resident Evil series is a bucket full of cliches.  But I'll take my old cliches (zombies, large bugs, mansions, one specific tool which you can't complete the game without , etc.) over the new ones.



Exactly why everything after RE 2 never actually happened.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 8, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Finished Leon's campaign today, and all I can say is--most disappointing gaming experience of my life.
> 
> The game had its good points, but it was more frustrating than anything else. You feel as if you are interrupting a movie during the short spans of time you aren't stuck watching cut scenes or doing those godawful quick-time scenes, and the boss battles are, for the most part, pointless, as you cannot actually kill the boss--you are just expected to waist enough ammo to trigger yet another cut scene.
> 
> More than anything, I just feel wronged. This was not a RE game--it was a terrible bucket full of cliches and poor action game bits and pieces.



That's a shame, dude. I was actually excited for this game until I heard what everyone was saying after it came out. I played through the demo with my co-op buddy and it seemed decent. I'm guessing it gets really shitty after that?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 9, 2012)

no_dice said:


> That's a shame, dude. I was actually excited for this game until I heard what everyone was saying after it came out. I played through the demo with my co-op buddy and it seemed decent. I'm guessing it gets really shitty after that?



Yeah. You literally put down your controller to watch cut-scenes every couple of minutes. There are some of the most annoying quick-time events ever (one where you have to climb an elevator shaft using a method the game does not explain to you, and you fall constantly--it takes fifteen minutes at the very least). The combat, when you are allowed to fight, is worse than any of the previous RE games. It basically feels as if they took RE4, rolled in around in manure, and gift wrapped it. 

I already sold my copy.


----------



## sentagoda (Oct 9, 2012)

well, finshied leon campaign. Wow what a crap campaign. I thought RE 5 was bad. But still have to finish those other two campaigns. Still, RE is sadly not what it used to be.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 9, 2012)

sentagoda said:


> well, finshied leon campaign. Wow what a crap campaign. I thought RE 5 was bad. But still have to finish those other two campaigns. Still, RE is sadly not what it used to be.



I couldn't even stomach the other campaigns--I simply sold it after Leon's, seeing as I started Chris's and it felt like a bad Gears of War or CoD imitation--of course, with scarcely any ammo available for the 5862685 enemies you have to fight


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 9, 2012)

I liked the first 3 games, though I do feel the controls were a cheap way of raising the tension.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 10, 2012)

There are some really frustrating bits where you just die without being able to respond. There's a part in the subway where your partner just says 'watch out, train' and WHAM you're instantly dead. A while later an ambulance randomly crashes into you. The only way to avoid them is by not being in their path at the time the cutscene starts. Also the amount of times I've been stuck using my knife because of lack of ammo is annoying, especially on bosses.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 10, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are some really frustrating bits where you just die without being able to respond. There's a part in the subway where your partner just says 'watch out, train' and WHAM you're instantly dead. A while later an ambulance randomly crashes into you. The only way to avoid them is by not being in their path at the time the cutscene starts. Also the amount of times I've been stuck using my knife because of lack of ammo is annoying, especially on bosses.



Wait until you have to climb the elevator shaft rope; you'll be pulling your hair out by the handful.


----------



## Pav (Oct 10, 2012)

I was counting down the days to this...until the reviews started rolling in and it seems the game is just not along the lines of what a RE title should be. I'd still like to play this but I'm damn hesitant about spending any money at all on it given how the reactions have been beyond mixed thus far, to say the least. Shame, I even liked 5 quite a bit.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm selling my copy tomorrow. But does anybody remember when zombies couldn't use guns?


----------



## Pav (Oct 10, 2012)

Wait, zombies use guns in 6?


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I'm selling my copy tomorrow. But does anybody remember when zombies couldn't use guns?


.....and drive?


----------



## no_dice (Oct 11, 2012)

Pav said:


> Wait, zombies use guns in 6?



They used them in 5 too, if I remember correctly. Try the demo first if you're thinking about wasting your money.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya, but I think in 5 they only had them towards the end didn't they?


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 11, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, but I think in 5 they only had them towards the end didn't they?



Yep, those bastards were annoying to kill when you had to fight off other enemies that confronted you.



I'm liking Leon's campaign so far. I'm playing more for the story than the actual gameplay, as I've always been interested in the RE world, but the gameplay isn't as bad as people make it out to be. It just takes some getting used to and putting the settings to your own style.

The soundtrack of Resident Evil games is always good though


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 12, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> I'm liking Leon's campaign so far. I'm playing more for the story than the actual gameplay, as I've always been interested in the RE world, but the gameplay isn't as bad as people make it out to be. It just takes some getting used to and putting the settings to your own style.
> 
> The soundtrack of Resident Evil games is always good though



See, I'm the opposite; I don't think I should have to adjust my playing to a game. A game should feel smooth and it should be interactive. Not to mention it should feel like a game. I think I said it before, but I literally felt that, during the short periods of time the game allowed me to control anything, I was interrupting a CGI movie. 

What I think they tried to to was tie together Heavy Rain (very poorly), CoD, Left 4 Dead and Uncharted, and they just did a very, very poor job of literally everything--keeping old game mechanics that didn't work, not spending any time working out bugs on new game mechanics, ignoring the combat problem areas and even _thinking_ for a moment that having over forty Quick Time events (I lost count at forty during Leon's campaign alone) was a good idea. I have never sold a game so close to purchase in my life. Again, these are all my opinions. 


And if you listen close, they used a ton of the songs from Arkham City


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2012)

Played the demo, horrible.


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn, those are some cold ass comments 

To each his own doe


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 13, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Damn, those are some cold ass comments
> 
> To each his own doe



I know, I'm sorry I just really was greatly disappointed


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 13, 2012)

Took my sweet time and finished Leon's campaign.

They really need to cut back on the punchlines... , the conversations are hard to take seriously when all you hear Leon say is "Ada?!", "Who did this!", and "Where is she!?". 

The camera and AI got on my nerves sometimes, but I could bear with it for the most part. Graphics were good, the scenery and the way the stories link up were also good. I can understand the CGI issue, sometimes I would prefer to just chill back and watch instead of having to smash the x button repeatedly. Also, fuck the rope parts 

They might have put too much weight on their shoulders for this one though. 4 campaigns, a new mode (Agent Hunt which I heard sucks), Mercenaries, an entirely new website dedicated to the game, and some other stuff. On top of that, they moved the original release date up. Still, I think it came out quite good, but I guess the main issue that people have with the game is that it's quantity over quality for RE6.


----------



## Necris (Oct 20, 2012)

I decided that rather than pay money for this game I would watch a playthrough and buy some pickups for my guitar instead (I did the same with Silent Hill: Downpour), and it's looking like I made the right decision so far, just watching Leons Scenario. 
The most random bullshit will break any sense of immersion, I was thrown off by the following (most of these occured within the first 15 minutes):
A horribly pixelated, jittering shadow on a railing.
Leon's pants not reacting to changes in light, and generally being poorly textured.
Balloons on the ground not reacting to lightning flashing through a window.
The fact that no NPC who is bitten by a zombie on screen shows any change to their character model what so ever, the game makes no attempt to hide this.
Noticable slowdown at sections where there is no good reason for it (no massive amount of zombies, or effects etc.).
When you trigger dialogue nothing will interfere with it being played, if you're running you'll hear Leon breathing hard under his lines, if you're attacked you'll hear him yelling under his lines while being bitten, if you're pulled under water his lines still play.
Quicktime events everywhere.

Also, the setup for sending Leon down into the subway/sewers is the laziest thing I've ever seen, apparently he can fly a helicopter and drive jet skis like a pro, but put him in a car and he'll have the thing flipped over and on fire within a minute.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 20, 2012)

Necris said:


> Also, the setup for sending Leon down into the subway/sewers is the laziest thing I've ever seen, apparently he can fly a helicopter and drive jet skis like a pro, but put him in a car and he'll have the thing flipped over and on fire within a minute.






That was my exact thought.


----------

